# Wall Sculpture



## Don Kondra (Aug 19, 2013)

Greetings,

I shot this for a client recently, she is writing a "how to" article to be published in a woodworking magazine. 

The piece which is made of bubinga is 24" wide and 2" thick. 

First the smaller circle is cut out of the blank and then the larger piece is turned on the lathe normally.

The smaller circle is then mounted seperately and turned off center, each fan requires a seperate set up. Pretty, uh, scary work, he, he.. 

If you can imagine, while turning the center dome, the rest of the wood is spinning around like a propeller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The camera was mounted on a four foot arm on my camera stand and about four feet up, I used a bubble level to square the lens to the world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Light gray seamless paper on the floor. 

On the left at nine o'clock is a strip box with grid placed sideways, I had to turn a short rod out of wood to get the softbox low enough on a C stand. 

My thinking is this arrangement would throw the light across the beads and leave a shadow in the bottom of the grooves. 

Then from camera right at three o'clock is a 48" octobox. 

These are the two images I will present to the client before a final edit.

For the magazine...






For her portfolio...






Cheers, Don


----------



## nycphotography (Aug 19, 2013)

for me, the first image is better in that the lighting is more even and you can better make out the detail.

just curious, why you would present the second image for the artist's portfolio.  why wouldn't the artist want to use the first image?


----------



## tirediron (Aug 19, 2013)

Great photos of an amazing bit of craftsmanship Don!


----------



## Don Kondra (Aug 19, 2013)

nycphotography said:


> for me, the first image is better in that the lighting is more even and you can better make out the detail.
> 
> just curious, why you would present the second image for the artist's portfolio. why wouldn't the artist want to use the first image?



Generally speaking, a craft portfolio piece will show the shadows and/or a graduated backdrop.



tirediron said:


> Great photos of an amazing bit of craftsmanship Don!



Thanks John !

Cheers, Don


----------



## tirediron (Aug 19, 2013)

Don Kondra said:


> Thanks John !
> 
> Cheers, Don


You do understand though, I still hate you with every fibre of my being, right?


----------

